# Betta Meme Thread



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Can we please have old memes made about bettas? My friend and I already made some using memegenerator.net. Here are a few...


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

another one that hits close to home


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Found this one on Google


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Bahaha! I love the tail biting one! I gave a sensible chuckle to that ^_^


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Not necessarily betta specific but yet.. mts.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

So true. I can't imagine only having one.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Just... Yes.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Idk, I don't think that's bad luck lol. But if you want cello to stay cello, I guess it's applicable ^_^ looove the Oprah one! haha


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Grrr I can't find it!! there's a meme with this photo (minus text shown)








That instead reads: "I don't always rescape my tank
But when I do, I'm never satisfied with it."


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Ugh, so true about rescape


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

I've finally gotten rid of it thanks to my nerite snail, Gary...


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah woody's face pretty much sums up all aquarium keepers feeling on any algae.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

His face is so grumpy, I love it


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

^^ YES!!

Google images


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

These too!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

found these last night


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

My reaction to the tiny tanks sold next to betta displays at LPS's...


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

These are from google..


----------



## Huyeuy (Mar 10, 2016)

[deleted]


----------



## Huyeuy (Mar 10, 2016)

http://https://imgflip.com/i/11j5mp https://imgflip.com/i/11j5pt https://imgflip.com/i/11j5tw


----------



## Huyeuy (Mar 10, 2016)

Swimmyfins said:


> View attachment 752586


what does LPS stand for? never cuaght on...


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Huyeuy said:


> what does LPS stand for? never cuaght on...


Local Pet Store.
LFS is Local Fish Store.


----------

